

Let's not add_bundler_dependencies anymore - jkreeftmeijer
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/lets-not-add_bundler_dependencies-anymore

======
saurik
As someone who also runs various open-source software projects, I wonder if
this guy actually sent a message to Yehuda about his suggestion (forcefully
deprecating this feature, which already seems to be removed from the
documentation, with a warning on use), or if he feels posting messages to his
blog (which Yehuda may or may not, and probably doesn't, read) is the best way
to get his issue heard.

~~~
jkreeftmeijer
Just to make sure we're all on the same page, I'm not complaining about Bunder
and this is not an open letter to Yehuda or something (he's actually advising
against using add_bundler_dependencies:
<http://twitter.com/wycats/status/25423837210>).

I'm simply giving my opinion and I don't like how add_bundler_dependencies
worked. Since there's a -- in my opinion -- better way to solve the same
thing, I'm trying to urge others to stop using it. Not criticizing Bunder.

In the end of the article I ask how everyone feels about adding a deprecation
warning and I specifically call out to Yehuda and Carl, because I'm interested
in their opinions about it.

Thanks for your comment,

"This Guy"

